# Elizabethtown, NC - Sebastian YM Blk Stellar Dog



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable Shepherd: Sebastian: Petfinder

*More About Sebastian*

Sebastian is an absolutely stunning boy with a stellar personality to match. He is just a majestic guy that is looking for a person who will be his forever companion. Are you that person? If so, please call or visit to adopt Sebby today! 

No one will ever love you like a dog who was once abandoned!


The Animal Control Facility for Bladen County, North Carolina IS a kill-shelter, so the animals seen here have a limited time to be available. This is a rescue-friendly facility so all reputable rescues are welcome to register in advance as an Adoption Partner. You, as the adopter or rescue organization, are responsible for any and all veterinary work given. No health or temperament guarantees are given or implied. 

Please visit or call during office hours : 910-862-6918


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Such a big handsome boy!


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh, it is so sad, look at those pleading eyes!!! Please help him!!! Rescues here are so full!!! Anyone out there???
BUMP!!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Gorgeous young man, he sounds about perfect - has a great name too!
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adopted


----------

